# Grass



## icassell (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## LoveAlwaysJami (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the colors in this.  Great shot!


----------



## icassell (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks 

Looking at it again, I think I have to clone out that little stick on the left when I get home tonight.


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami (Mar 29, 2010)

Your own worst critic


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the colors.. the stick can go though  lol


----------



## icassell (Mar 29, 2010)

LoveAlwaysJami said:


> Your own worst critic



Always!


----------

